# Ahhhh false pregnancy!!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well Dixie went to the vet today for x-rays and no puppies!! She started to get milk and she started to swell in her abdomen but no puppies!
I am a little disappointed I just spend $200 restocking my whelping kit and puppies supplies but I guess I can just hang on the them for the next time.
Man I was looking forward to having puppies at the end of the month but I am happy she didn't the x-rays did not show only 1-2 pups like I feared. Those that know the story about Dixie know that she only had two pups the last time and had a hard labor. So we will breed her when she comes back into season in May and keep our fingers crossed she takes.
That is just the way things go sometimes......


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

aaaawwww no puppies  What a bummer good luck next time, best wishes.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awwww doh! NO PUPPIES! Sorry to hear...hopefully next time dixie will have better luck.


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, to bad it happened to a litter that probably should have been born instead of a byb crop.. :rain:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

sad. sorry to hear that. i was lookin forward to seein new puppy pics  guess i'll have to hang around to see em now


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisa 

Sorry to hear Dixie did not take. Better luck to her next season.


Deb


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OH that sucks.. That happened to me this year actually, I was thankfull though because I didn't plan it. Is she young, old, or one of your high end workers?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

So sorry, dang I was looking foward to seeing her pups!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww. I wanted to see them.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww im sorry lisa, that sucks!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww poop!!! That sucks! Better luck next time though!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

How long does a pregnancy typically last for a dog?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

63-65 days


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> 63-65 days


How often do they go into heat? Just curious - btw I have absolutely no interest in breeding but I may want a future pup


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

as a rule of thumb, twice a year, every six months. Some girls have funky cycles... I've had one dog (neela) go through her first two heats like clock work, and then she never came back in. Indigo went her first two heats like clock work, then her third one was pushed back about 2 months. Pig came in at 7.5 months of age... closer to 8 months. Now, Felony... she hasn't come in heat yet and she's going on 10 months of age.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Interesting, has it ever occured where some females don't go into heat ever or is there an age mark limit, like 2 years?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes some dogs do not come into season at all! rare but it happens.
Dixie is like clock work she should come back into season in May and I will have another July litter. He daughter Typhoon comes into heat every 5 months! It is really annoying!
Then Siren has had a small heat cycle and only 1 and she is over 2 yrs old. Again each dog is different and that is why I have to write it all down or I would never remember who came in when.
Riot is 9 months old and has not come into season yet, Crush did not start till she was 13 months.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Interesting, has it ever occured where some females don't go into heat ever or is there an age mark limit, like 2 years?


That's a good question. I really don't have an answer on that one for you. I would be just tickled to death if Felony never came in season lmfao. I do know, however there are other outside factors which can stop a females natural heat cycle. Between steriods, high stress, as well as impropper nutrition. I'm sure it's not unheard of to have a female dog who never came in.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Also keeping a dog thin and conditioned can mess with heat cycles. Or you see it with dogs who have been starved, the do not come in while they are ill but the second their system is back up, BANG! they are in heat, lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> That's a good question. I really don't have an answer on that one for you. I would be just tickled to death if Felony never came in season lmfao. I do know, however there are other outside factors which can stop a females natural heat cycle. Between steriods, high stress, as well as impropper nutrition. I'm sure it's not unheard of to have a female dog who never came in.


LoL, s'ok - it's odd & just kinda popped out in question - this site get's ya thinking.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

dang no pups.............but good info on the heat thing.........i got lil mamma in the house now cuz of that......how long does it last ....this i need to know


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. We are having a heck of a time trying to get Miracle bred!! Switch and her dont lock and I always hate that!!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

dang i'm sorry to hear that lisa.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> dang no pups.............but good info on the heat thing.........i got lil mamma in the house now cuz of that......how long does it last ....this i need to know


A heat cycle can last around 15-25 days come for longer and some are shorter. When the bleeding stops is when some are ready. Your dog will bleed then it will slow down or stop then she ovulates. She is ready to be bred when she ovulates and will except a male at that time. This is when newbies have oops litters, they think because the female stopped bleeding it is OK to put them back together with a male.



OldFortKennels said:


> Sorry to hear that. We are having a heck of a time trying to get Miracle bred!! Switch and her dont lock and I always hate that!!


That is one reason we have to do AI with Dixie. Bummer I hope it goes better for you


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry she didn't take Lisa. Guess things happen for a reason, good luck with the breeding in May! Can't wait to see more Performance Pups!


----------

